# 1 In And 1 Out. Traded On The Forum, Thanks.



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

I have bid farewell to this behemoth.  It's a magnificent lump of steel and Swiss ETA-ishness but it wasn't getting the love. It's far better off in the care of another (forum trading buddy).



















But.... How YOU doin? Look what the postman brought be in return...



















TAG Heuer Formula 1 Grande Date GULF Edition.

For an F1 it's surprisingly hefty and heavy. A sportier and more motor sportish piece you will be hard pressed to find. Like a lot of TAG bracelets, it was an absolute joy to adjust. It took about 2 minutes flat. This beauty has been added to my F1 Alarm Grande Date and Aquaracer Calibre S into a we bit of a growing TAG collection. If I can stay still long enough then there could be one or two more to follow.

It's not exactly purist horology or WIS-dom... but it's the direction in which I find myself drifting at present. It could all change next month.

Thank you RLT forum and trading buddy.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Excellent stuff mate :thumbup:

Personally I think the Tag is better looking than the Helson anyway, and it sounds like a good addition to your collection so well done :thumbup:


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

Davey P said:


> Excellent stuff mate :thumbup:
> 
> Personally I think the Tag is better looking than the Helson anyway, and it sounds like a good addition to your collection so well done :thumbup:





Davey P said:


> Excellent stuff mate :thumbup:
> 
> Personally I think the Tag is better looking than the Helson anyway, and it sounds like a good addition to your collection so well done :thumbup:


Yup. It's a pure blingfest in my watches drawer at the moment. And the best of it is that I haven't added any new money to speak of to my little cabal recently. It's all been flipping and trading.

Wouldn't you know it... there's about Â£600 or so nestling in my paypal as we speak.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

My Paypal balance stands at Â£7.00 at the moment, so I am just a bit jealous..... :lol:


----------

